# What Tropical Frogs and Geckos Can Go Together?



## HerpLogic (Apr 17, 2018)

I have an empty 25 gallon cube glass tank. I want to put some type of gecko in it, and a type of tree frog. I'd want it to be tropical and the animals tamable. I've seen people put crested geckos and tree frogs together, but I was wondering if I could do the same with a gargoyle gecko. I would also be okay with day geckos, but that's not what I'm looking for. What animals could go in there? What temperatures, plants, homes, etc. would I have to provide? Could I do crestie w/day gecko, crestie w/gargoyle gecko, gargoyle gecko w/white's tree frog? Please let me know!


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

25 gallons is not a lot of space to play with for one animal, let alone two of a different species. If you're asking quite basic husbandry questions, without knowing which animals could be compatible, I'd say that a multiple species tank is a bad idea.

It can be done with well selected species that come from the same habitats but exploit different niches and will interact harmoniously (I.e no one eating each other!). But you should have a lot of experience before trying this, and should keep the animals separately before cohabiting them so you know their normal behaviours, to ensure that they're healthy and to determine if they'd be suitable for this kind of project. Certain species may live together quite well in theory, but not all individuals will be suited to that type of housing. As such, you would also need spare tanks for any injured, ill etc animals.

You've also asked for 'tamable' animals, which is a task in itself.


----------



## Sage Exotics (Mar 30, 2018)

It’s not recommended for beginners to try this, and gargs are aggressive with each other, let alone another animal. I don’t think 25 gals is enough to house separate species, anyway. The frog you’re thinking of is White’s tree frog with a created gecko. I don’t think you could pull this off with what you’ve got, but if you’re willing to get a big tank as well as the one you’ve got and really really research, go for it!


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Sage Exotics said:


> It’s not recommended for beginners to try this, and gargs are aggressive with each other, let alone another animal. I don’t think 25 gals is enough to house separate species, anyway. The frog you’re thinking of is White’s tree frog with a created gecko. I don’t think you could pull this off with what you’ve got, but if you’re willing to get a big tank as well as the one you’ve got and really really research, go for it!


Again, this is not a mix that I would suggest. White's can get quite large and have a high prey drive which means that geckos (even large ones like cresties) are likely to get bitten or at least stressed by their presence. They occupy a similar niche; nocturnal, arboreal, insectivore etc, which isn't ideal with cohabiting enclosures as it creates competition. White's I believe also don't do well with higher temperatures, whereas I would provide cresties with a basking spot and UVB ideally.


----------

